# Slow Pay



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a lawn care company and have been doing lawns for a property presvation co in north carolina.They keep making excuess about payment to me is this common with these companys


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

What is the breakdown of your agreement? And welcome to CT, we have an introductions section, as well :clap:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes it is. Nationals, regionals, banks all seem to be slow paying at times. Realtors rarely are late.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

I am on 30 days,I have over 80 jobs now at 45 to 60 days late.They keep telling me it Huds holding their payments.I also do work for 2 other companys and they pay on time but they do not have as much work,Thanks for everyones help


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Heck no pay is common too. They will string the grass cut crews out for a couple months while actively recruiting your replacement when you figure out that the pay is not forthcoming.

Yesterday I spoke with a grass cut crew that called begging for work. They were told that they failed 740 grass cuts for not having edging pics for every property per requirements so they were not being paid for 2 months of cuts. Sucks but no pics no pay..

Welcome to the industry.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Heck no pay is common too. They will string the grass cut crews out for a couple months while actively recruiting your replacement when you figure out that the pay is not forthcoming.
> 
> Yesterday I spoke with a grass cut crew that called begging for work. They were told that they failed 740 grass cuts for not having edging pics for every property per requirements so they were not being paid for 2 months of cuts. Sucks but no pics no pay..
> 
> Welcome to the industry.


Safeguard or AMS?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

He didn't know. Was subbing from an p&p contracting company. I told them to Lien the properties since he never signed any contract with any national servicing company. He was getting robbed on pricing. They never learn eh?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

larrycp1959 said:


> I have a lawn care company and have been doing lawns for a property presvation co in north carolina.They keep making excuess about payment to me is this common with these companys





larrycp1959 said:


> I am on 30 days,I have over 80 jobs now at 45 to 60 days late.They keep telling me it Huds holding their payments.I also do work for 2 other companys and they pay on time but they do not have as much work,Thanks for everyones help






Like Fremont said..... NO pay is common too.

As are any lies and/or excuses they can dream up for slow or no payment.

As far as I'm concerned 99.9% of these companies are liars.
The same way you can tell if a lawyer is lying.....is the same way you can tell if a national service company is lying.
When their gums are flapping.

I've got a company that is way over 60 days payment. They CLAIM they aren't getting paid.
I don't believe them. MCS and BAC are two of their major clients. MCS pays in 30 days, BAC usually pays within 3 weeks. So explain again WHY you want to wait 60 plus?????????????????
Yeah I don't work for them any longer.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

A local code enforcement officer told me this past week that he is sick and tired of trying to be nice and give the property owners aka the banks a chance to clean up and mow the properties they own in my area.

He said that BAC is just as bad as any of them in blowing smoke and trying to get him off the phone without giving answers and without getting the properties taken care of.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> A local code enforcement officer told me this past week that he is sick and tired of trying to be nice and give the property owners aka the banks a chance to clean up and mow the properties they own in my area.
> 
> He said that BAC is just as bad as any of them in blowing smoke and trying to get him off the phone without giving answers and without getting the properties taken care of.


they all are....in 1 week, they will usually exceed what we bid to clean that crap up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever but a lien on a property for the banks failing to pay? We are nearly $35K behind in payments...mainly from BAC....does it actually WORK to but liens on?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Here in iowa it does


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

iowa said:


> Has anyone ever but a lien on a property for the banks failing to pay? We are nearly $35K behind in payments...mainly from BAC....does it actually WORK to but liens on?


The beauty of the lien, at least in my state, is that they cannot convey the property to someone else unless the Title is clear. Meaning that there can be no encumberances on the property.....i.e. A Lien....:clap:

So if they want to sell it, they gotta pay the piper.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Check into the lien laws in your state.



For clean ups, trash outs, lawn mowing etc I cannot lien in WY.

There has to be an actual physical improvement to the property. 
Landscaping, planting trees adding a water feature, remodeling etc.
Its BS!!!!! I've got several properties I would have already liened if it wasn't for that.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

LarryCP, 
What Company are you having issues with and what part of NC do you cover. I am in the Far Western area and work with 4 companies as of now...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Check into the lien laws in your state.
> 
> For clean ups, trash outs, lawn mowing etc I cannot lien in WY.
> 
> ...


No bueno.


----------

